# One Missing After Blast On Tanker



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

one seafarer is missing after the frontline suezmax tanker front sunda sufferd an explosion in one of its tanks today.
the master orered the crew to abandon ship,they were picked up by the K line container ship bay bridge and are understood to be in good health.
the vessel of 142,031dwt. according to lloyds reg.was in ballast when the incident occurred 200 miles nor-east of singapore en-route for the persian gulf.
front sunda was built at brodosplit in 1992


----------



## Lanaud (Jun 14, 2004)

I found a photo of her...

http://www.frontline.bm/fleet/pics2/f_sunda.jpg


----------



## markbrom (Dec 10, 2010)

*Front Sunda*

An old photo now!


----------

